# Zip Datei - Passwort schützen



## Guest (11. Apr 2005)

Hi,
ich befasse mich seit ein paar Tagen mit Zip Dateien unter Java, also zippen, entzippen etc. pp. 

Nun frage ich mich ob es irgendwie möglich ist die Zip Dateien Passwort zu schützen. Bei einigen Zip Programmen, wie z.B. WinRAR kann man seine Archive ja passwort schützen, ist es auch möglich so was in Java zu machen, also mit Passwort Eingabe am Anfang?

Noch ne andere Frage:
Wenn ich ne passwortgeschützte Zip Datei entpacken will, wie kann ich dann mein Kennwort dort eintragen (ins Eingabefeld) ? Will mein aktuelles Zip Prog erweitern, so dass ich auch die geschützten Archive öffnen kann.

Will hier keine Lösung oder so, such eher nach Anregungen etc.


----------



## MASTERmind (11. Apr 2005)

Also dann nehm ich an, dass Du die ganze Sache über ein GUI machst!?

Kennst Du das JPasswordField???


```
JPasswordField pass = new JPasswordField( 15 );
pass.setEchoChar( ’#’ );
comp.add( pass );
```

Wenn du dann zum Beispiel ein passwort festgelegt hast in einer variablen:
"passwort = "****"",
kannst du dieses mit "valueOf" abholen.

Gibt einige Posts in diesem Forum dazu!

Vielleicht hilft das ja???

hab das selber mal so gemacht:

```
protected void handyPINdefinition()
    {
               vorPIN = String.valueOf(Passwortfeld.getPassword());
    }

    // a method to need a pin to use the Handy Object. The PIN is defined and not changeable
    protected void handyPIN()
    {

    if ( guthaben == 0.0 )
     {
      pinEingabe = textfeld.getText();

      if (pinEingabe.equals(vorPIN))
            { eingeschaltet = true;
              ausschalten.setVisible(true);
              textfeld.setVisible(true);
              textfeld.setText("Korrekter PIN");
              enter.setVisible( false );
              einschalten.setVisible( false );
            }
      else
            {
             eingeschaltet = false;
             textfeld.setText("Falscher PIN!!!");
            }
      }
    }
```


----------



## meez (11. Apr 2005)

Das geht leider nicht...Die Zip Klassen von Java unterstützen Passwörter leider nicht...




EDIT: Ach ja ... Obwohl das nichts mit der Frage zu ZIP Passwörtern zu tun hat, macht man das sicher *nicht* so: textfeld.getText();


----------



## stev.glasow (11. Apr 2005)

Gibt es darfür einen Standart oder händelt das jedes Zip-Programm anders?


----------



## meez (11. Apr 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es darfür einen Standart oder händelt das jedes Zip-Programm anders?



Es gibt schon einen Standard im gleichen Standard.  ..Es gibt eben mehrere Zip Standards...


----------



## MASTERmind (11. Apr 2005)

uups!

"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, besser mal die Fresse halten" ==> hätte mich dran halten soll´n

Sorry, hab wohl nicht gecheckt worum´s hier geht!


----------



## stev.glasow (11. Apr 2005)

Ich glaub http://www.jcraft.com/jzlib/ kann das ...


----------



## Grizzly (11. Apr 2005)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass der Passwort-Schutz für ZIP Dateien ein Witz ist. Ist ziemlich einfach zu knacken. Kann man also nur als Abschreckung für den Otto-Normal-Verbraucher verwenden, ansonsten nicht.  Dann lieber gleich die ganze Datei crypten.


----------



## stev.glasow (11. Apr 2005)

Wieso? Wie wird das denn verschlüsselt? Hab dazu nichts gefunden (aber auch nicht lange gesucht  )


----------



## Grizzly (11. Apr 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso? Wie wird das denn verschlüsselt? Hab dazu nichts gefunden (aber auch nicht lange gesucht  )


Wie wird was verschlüsselt? Die ZIP Datei? :bahnhof:


----------



## stev.glasow (11. Apr 2005)

Na etwas nicht? Wozu denn das Passwort?


----------



## mic_checker (11. Apr 2005)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> EDIT: Ach ja ... Obwohl das nichts mit der Frage zu ZIP Passwörtern zu tun hat, macht man das sicher *nicht* so: textfeld.getText();



Na dann schreiben wir noch dabei das man es stattdessen mit getPassword() machen sollte


----------



## meez (11. Apr 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na etwas nicht? Wozu denn das Passwort?



Nein...die Datei wird nicht verschlüsselt...Es hat einfach ein Feld, wo noch ein Passwort definiert wird...


Hier ein QA zu ZIP Encryption



> Question:
> 
> We are using zip folders to apply optional security. That means, we have a "confidential" option in our application which can turn on or off the confidentiality of a zip. Is there a trick to apply or remove either a password or encryption from a zip? Or do we need to extract all files and rebuild it?
> 
> ...


----------



## stev.glasow (11. Apr 2005)

Uf ???:L  , alles klar.


----------

